# JButton Mouse Over Text



## Guest (18. Jun 2008)

Hallo, 

ich stehe total auf dem Schlauch. Suche gerade einen Effekt für einen JButton, wo ich nicht weiß wie es heißt.

Es gibt doch Links und Buttons - wenn man mit der Mouse drüber fährt erscheint ein kleiner Kasten mit dem Text für was der Button gedacht ist. Beispiel: Eine Mülltonne ist ein Button. Fahre ich mit der mOuse drüber, erscheint das kleine Feld wo drinnen steht "Kunde löschen".

Weiß jemand wie ich das mit Swing erzeugen kann?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Jun 2008)

Tooltip heißt das 

JComponent#setToolTipText(String)

und wenn es nicht nur ein einfacher Text sein soll, über

JComponent#createToolTip()


----------



## Guest (18. Jun 2008)

so einfach... auweia........ vieeeeeeeeeelen Dank!!!!!! 
Schön blöd, wenn man nicht weiß wie etwas heißt.....


----------

